# countertop end caps



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Rent a router.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Harbor freight has reasonably priced laminate trimer's, might be worth it to by it then resell it after you use it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A laminate scoring blade(fits into a utility knife) will allow you to 'score and snap' the extra material close enough to file off the last little bit for a nice fit.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

thunderhead said:


> Anyone know of an easy way to cut the end caps for a countertop? I don't have a router and don't want to buy one for a one time job. Also, why do they make them oversize? If the countertop and the ends are made by the same company why don't they make them the same size? TIA, TH


The endcaps are designed to be applied in a few different ways - some people like to have the lip fully extended below the edge with blockers.

How you cut it depends on what type of endcap you have - some are applied first and then just filed off. Others are careful measure/cut - then apply. Some are thin, some are fat. Etc etc.

I bought a jigsaw for $15.00 at a resale shop - used it for all sorts of stuff. . . so consider pawn shops (etc) for tools you need for a short while. . . they might last a lifetime.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

If they made them the exact size of the counter and you were using contact cement to attatch them and didnt get it placed exactly you would be saying why don't they make these a little bigger then the countertop so there is room for error.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Are these endcaps the same contour as the counter top just larger? I just encountered this for the first time this week. I was helping a friend with his kitchen, and the tops came really long with these endcaps that were the correct contour but large. We installed them according to the instructions, which called for applying them with an iron and the used a file to take off the extra material.


----------



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I would never get them on wrong, LOL. Yes, these are the same color as the counter and about an inch bigger. These say to heat in an oven at 360 degrees. Problem is, I have no oven in place, these endcaps are for the opening of the oven. I am wondering if I should even use them since they will be against the oven? Thanks for the replies, i will try a scoring knife and see what happens.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

I would use them even if they don't go on perfectly. You don't want the particle board exposed to spills.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I've installed these counter-top end-caps, I trim the wall end with a utility knife so that the cap is within about 1/16th of an inch of being "perfect." After heating & installing it, I use my palm sander - carefully - to get the right edge. Use a finer-grit paper and be patient. You can always go back over it and take a little more off, but you can't replace gouges.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Listen to oh'mike, I have done dozens of these that way.

Even if you do have a trim router, it won't go back into an inside corner all the way. It's best to get it as close as possible and file the rest. 

I have a special "Plasticut" file made just for plastic laminate.

A router set up properly with a bevel bit sure makes for less filing though,


----------

